# Server ohne GUI--> Energiesparen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

als eingefleischter Gnome Nutzer habe ich mir bisher keine Gedanken um die Energieverwaltung machen müssen.

Deshalb hier die Frage: wie schaltet man am Besten die Festplatten automatisch aus. Bekommt man bei einem Intel Core i die Grafikeinheit abgeschaltet wenn sie nicht benötigt wird?

----------

## boospy

Festplatten Standby solltest du über Webmin lösen können. http://www.osit.cc/pics/ide.png

----------

## root_tux_linux

```
gentoo ~ # /etc/conf.d/hdparm 
```

Da werden Sie geholfen  :Smile: 

----------

## bell

Ich weiss nicht ob es den Grafik-Kern abschaltet, aber ich nutze zum Abschalten des Bildschirms (ohne X) 

```
vbetool dpms off
```

----------

